# Java moss turned brown/pale



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

last weekend I started up a new aquarium, my first planted tank.
Most of the plants seems to be alright, but my java moss has lost its dark green colour and turned brown and pale.
I tied it down to drift wood and it's somewhat directly under the light.
No fertilizers in the substrate, nor in the water yet. However I will start dosing pmdd in a few days.
Tank size 540 liter (140g), Ph 7, KH 3, not very much light yet, about 0.7 wpg. My new light hood just arrived today, will get it up and running this weekend.
I also started up a small DIY CO2 a few days ago, just to see how it affected the Ph, will add more in a few days.

Will it get better in time, or what might it be missing?

Thanx!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Java usually withstands almost anything. I've even pulled a wad out of a tank and tossed it in a cup of water for a long time and it stayed nice and green.
I'm wondering if it wasn't starting to die when you got it.....


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You might be low on NO3. These are the moss experts, read through this,
http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1269

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1087


----------



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanx for the links!

It seems as if I should start dosing KNO3 right away, just as you say.
Will try that when I get home from work today.


----------

